# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Sven или Defender

## scraches

Кто как считает напишите, что лучше из следующих моделей: SVEN Platinum Pro (http://www.sven.ru/catalog/filter/platinum_pro), Defender DFS Pro / Pro 5, Defender DFS 801 / 805 и Defender NRG 1000 (http://www.power.defender.ru/filter/)?
Или может какие-нибудь другие модели, удов. след. требованиям: не менее 6 розеток, лучше если будет индивидуальный выключатель на каждую розетку, ну и, конечно, хорошая защита?
И вообще, какой самый важный параметр при выборе сетевого фильтра (не учитывая количество розеток!)? :Huh:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Лучше чем источник бесперебойного питания, ещё ничего не придумано. Ни один сетевой фильтр не защитит Вашу технику так, как это сделает ИБП. SVEN Platinum Pro  неплохая железяка, на работе несколько таких стоит. Очень удобно наличие индивидуальных выключателей.

----------


## Палыч

Как "железячник" могу ещё добавить, что и сетевые фильтры, и источники бесперебойного питания смогут нормально фильтровать входящее напряжение только при наличии *нормального заземления в розетке!* (не путать с занулением, это разные вещи)

Кстати, производители и продавцы фильтров как правило об этом умалчивают. Им ведь главное побольше продать. А без нормальной "земли" фильтр не сможет обеспечить заявленные параметры защиты.

На территории екс-СССР в жилых домах (и не только в жилых) везде двухпроводная схема эл. проводки. Только последние несколько лет начали строить дома с трёхпроводной схемой.   Да и то, не все новые дома имеют трёхпроводную схему разводки...

Вывод:
если уж серьёзно решать вопрос с фильтрацией входного напряжения, то начинать нужно с обустройства заземления. Или проверки имеющегося. Главный параметр заземления -- сопротивление токам растекания. Чем меньше -- тем лучше. Для цифровых АТС, например, нормировано 2 ома. Для дома прекрасный результат -- 4 ома. Но, поверьте, его бывает очень трудно добиться. Зависит это в основном от свойств грунта в вашей местности.  

Про правила обустройства заземления в Сети имеется много материалов. Основной источник это наверно "библия" электриков ПУЭ. 
Но если коротко, то
1) в землю закопать/забить как можно больше металла. Так, чтобы площадь соприкосновения металла с грунтом была максимальна. Чем больше площадь -- тем лучше. Как правило используют арматурные штыри разного диаметра (забивают их кувалдой). В профессиональном фольклёре есть шутка на эту тему -- "закопать кузов старого автомобиля, предварительно очистив его от краски". Это шутка, но не лишённая здравого смысла.
2) Все соединения металлических компонентов нужно делать сваркой. Только сварка даст низкоомное, надёжное и долговечное электрическое соединение.
3) Токовод от массы закопанного металла до вводно-распределительного устройства должен быть достаточно большого сечения. Проволка-катанка, строительная полоса, та же самая арматура -- пойдут. Чем больше сечение -- тем меньше суммарное сопротивление и тем лучше.

Кстати, у сетевых фильтров есть одно полезное свойство, про которое не упоминают в характеристиках. При подключении в один сетевой фильтр системного блока, монитора, принтера, сканера и т. д. все корпуса оказываются по заземляющей шинке соединены между собой. А это очень хорошо в плане выравнивания статических потенциалов.

Уффф... пока вроде всё на эту тему.  :Smiley:

----------


## scraches

Спасибо за советы (особенно Палычу!) :00000465:  :00000465:  :00000465: 
Но я че-то не совсем понял: если нет заземления в розетке, то сетевой фильтр не от чего не спасет (даже от перенапряжения) или просто не все функции работать будут? :Huh:

----------


## Палыч

От перенапряжения и некоторых видов помех точно не будет спасать.
Например от перенапряжения там используются такие элементы, как варисторы. Хорошие детальки, нужные. Но один их электрод припаян на фазу (или ноль), а другой на заземляющую шинку. А она ни к чему не подключена! Варистора как бы и нет в схеме. 
Это же касается и цепей подавляющих высокочастотные помехи.
Вот и делайте выводы.

----------


## Палыч

Вот схемы фильтров Пилот http://spblan.narod.ru/bp/pilot/pilot.htm
Фильтры других фирм сделаны примерно также. Обратите внимание на детальки, которые подключены на землю (несколько чёрточек уменьшающейся длинны).
Поскольку заземления нет, то эти все детальки бесполезны. Вычеркните мысленно их из схемы. И что останется?

----------


## scraches

> Вот схемы фильтров Пилот http://spblan.narod.ru/bp/pilot/pilot.htm
> Фильтры других фирм сделаны примерно также. Обратите внимание на детальки, которые подключены на землю (несколько чёрточек уменьшающейся длинны).
> Поскольку заземления нет, то эти все детальки бесполезны. Вычеркните мысленно их из схемы. И что останется?


То есть, из всего вышесказанного, я понимаю, что любой сетевой фильтр любой фирмы без заземления в розетке работает только как удлинитель!?
И кроме как провести провод с заземлением, ничего сделать нельзя и полагаться на судьбу?  :Huh:

----------


## Палыч

> То есть, из всего вышесказанного, я понимаю, что любой сетевой фильтр любой фирмы без заземления в розетке работает только как удлинитель!?
> И кроме как провести провод с заземлением, ничего сделать нельзя и полагаться на судьбу?


На оба вопроса ответ -- "да".

----------


## SDA

Палыч! К ИБП без заземления функции работы, как удлинитель тоже относятся? В ведь при отключении света (что бывало не однократно) у меня держит минут 15, потом програмно отключает комп или переводит в режим ожидания если играюсь. При перенапрежении, когда ломается техника не знаю, таких случаев не было. Насчет сетевых скачков в программе все это видно, т.е он фильтрует. ИБП -  APC Back-UPS ES 525 http://www.ups-info.ru/index.php?link=160584
http://fire.groteck.ru/newstext.php?news_id=27240

----------


## Палыч

Ох... Ну что мне целую статью писать? А вернее -- несколько?
Может лучше я ссылок накидаю?  Если есть желание поизучать этот вопрос, то я пожалуста, накидаю нужных ссылок.

Попробую коротко. При пропадании напряжеия в розетке или при уменьшении напряжения ниже некоторого порога, ИБП начинает компенсировать эту недостачу за счёт энергии, накопленной в аккумуляторе. Это один случай. И заземление здесь не нужно.

А вот при превышении (это другой случай) напряжения ИБП ( а вернее встроенный в него сетевой фильтр) должен куда-то слить избыток энергии.  Вот на "землю" он его и сливает. А если "земли" нет, то ... тут всё зависит от навороченности ИБП. Они ведь тоже разные бывают.
Вот довольно добротно составленный FAQ по ИБП http://ups.miem.edu.ru/ups_faq0.html

Но если бы дело ограничивалось только скачками напряжения... Наши сети это же источники всевозможных помех. Даже сам компьютер с дешёвеньким китайским блоком питания является источником помехи в сети.  Вот у вас, например, отличный БП со всеми деталями и с полноценным сетевым фильтром. А у соседа Васи этажом ниже (или выше, или двумя этажами) дешёвенький китайский нонэйм. И шумит этот нонейм в сеть -- будь здоров! А у бабушки тремя этажами выше стоит старый-старый холодильник. И тоже при включении шумит в сеть. А ещё один сосед ремонт затеял в квартире и вовсю юзает перфоратор. Короче, читать здесь http://evgenij.fatal.ru/techinfo/8.html

И уж я вам совершенно точно говорю, что встроенный в ИБП модуль защиты модемного соединения и LAN-соединения от грозы ничего не защитят без нормального заземления. Потому что им тоже надо слить куда-то избыток энергии. И кроме "земли" им её слить некуда.

Короче, заземление нужно компьютерной технике. Примите это, как аксиому. Если заземления нет, то это уж как повезёт. Может повезти, а может и нет. 

Кое-какие ссылки я дал. А там ещё ссылки есть. А по тем ссылкам --ещё ссылки. Читайте, посвещайтесь.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Палыч, у меня в пилот предохранитель встроен - должен сгорать при скачке напряжения, но как мне объяснили, он сгорит только если мощность им вся будет выбрана (т.е. он расчитан там на сколько-то ватт, а если врублен только БП 400, то не спасет, а если +моник+принтер+... и вместе на расчетный уровень, то при перегрузке предохранитель вырубится). Это все верно или без земли ничего не прокатит? (пробки ведь без земли вылетают?)
Ногами прошу не пинать, ибо чайник я в этом.

----------


## Палыч

У предохранителя есть такой параметр, как время срабатывания. Или ещё это называют быстродействие. У обычных плавких предохранителей это довольно большое время. Может получиться такая ситуация, что при кратковренных скачках напряжения в сети (один или два периода напряжения) предохранитель и не подумает плавиться -- энергии на разогрев проволчки предохранителя не хватит. И предохранитель совершенно спокойно пропустит эти выбросы напряжения в схему. Но эти же выбросы сетевого напряжения могут пробить электролитические конденсаторы на входе компьютерного БП. И дальше всё может быть очень печально.
Вот для борьбы с такими кратковременными скачками напряжения и используют сетевые фильтры с варисторами. 
А предохранитель в этом контексте больше защишает сеть от вашей аппаратуры, а не аппаратуру от сети.

Если подъитожить, то заземление нужно для:
1) снятия статического электричества с корпусов;
2) Подавления кратковременных выбросов питающего напряжения;
3) борьбы с высокочастотными помехами.

По ссылке, что я давал выше, есть хороший фрагмент. Зацитирую его.



> 6) "Адаптация для России". Это не шутка. В цивилизованных стpанах любая энеpгокомпания pазоpилась бы на судебных исках от своих клиентов, пpедоставляя энеpгопитание такого качества, какое в России считается ноpмой. Да и в стандаpтах на электpопpоводку мы, как всегда, "шли своим путем". В частности, лишь совсем недавно в эти стандаpты введена обязательность тpехпpоводной pазводки однофазной электpосети, где тpетий пpовод заземлен. В то же вpемя поглощающая способность многих сетевых фильтpов пpи отсутствии заземления стpемится к нулю. Так, напpимеp, пpодаваемая в России популяpная модель Neuhaus SmartLine отличается от своего пpототипа Fenton PowerPal в пеpвую очеpедь измененной схемотехникой входных цепей, чтобы UPS мог сохpанять pаботоспособность даже пpи отсутствии заземления. Хотя индикатоp "Site Wiring Fault" на нем пpи этом будет напоминать вам, что "землю" все-таки надо бы обеспечить.


Вот так вот. Но в цитате речь идёт ооб источниках бесперебойного питания, а не о простых сетевых фильтрах. ИБП ещё могут справиться без заземления с некоторыми скачками напряжения за счёт своей навороченной схемотехники. А вот сетевой фильтр сможет побороться со скачками только при наличии заземления.

Кстати, одна из топовых моделей Пилота тоже имеет индикатор заземления, который загорается при отсутствии заземления или при увеличении сопротивления заземления. Это же неспроста сделали.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> 3) борьбы с высокочастотными помехами.


А эти чем опасны?

----------


## Палыч

> А эти чем опасны?


А тем, что по цепям питания проникают в сигнальные цепи. И нарушают работу оных.

----------


## scraches

Палыч, у меня вопросы не совсем по теме, но может ответишь на них:
после всего вышесказанного и прочитанного решил провести отдельный провод от щитка с тремя жилами (я провожу не для компа и бытовой техники, а для аквариумов и прочего оборудования к ним). Но вопрос, а какой провод нужен (какое сечение или как там у них?)? Для того, чтобы выбрать может нагрузку на него надо посчитать (в ватах)? Или как? И еще вопросик, нельзя провести только землю к розетке (одножильный)? и еще вопрос, не знаешь какую мощность можно максимально втыкать в одну розетку?

Кстати решил купить 2 сетевых фильтра SVEN Platinum Pro (2, потому что минимум нужно 12 розеток!)? Как не совсем худой выбор (на него повлияло то, что очень удобно, когда есть выключатель на каждую розетку, а, кроме как у них, я этого ни у кого не нашел!)?

----------


## pig

MOST ERG с выключателями. Правда, в этой модели только пять розеток. Из них одна без заземления. Шесть розеток (одна без заземления) - MOST RG, но без выключателей.

----------


## scraches

> MOST ERG с выключателями. Правда, в этой модели только пять розеток. Из них одна без заземления. Шесть розеток (одна без заземления) - MOST RG, но без выключателей.


А она лучше чем SVEN Platinum Pro?

----------


## pig

В нашей конторе SVEN вообще не продавались, поэтому не сравнивал. Можете посмотреть: http://www.most2000.ru/
Делают в Питере.

----------


## scraches

*pig*, спасибо! Вот присмотрел Most EHV, только размеры никак не найду и цену!
*Палыч*, нашел интересную информацию:
"_Вопрос: Почему в фильтрах Most не используется общепринятая схема варисторной защиты, когда варисторы включены между фазой и нулем, фазой и защитным заземлением (занулением), а также нулем и защитным заземлением (занулением), такая схема включения называется «варисторным треугольником» и как может работать варисторная защита в случае, когда заземления нет?_

Ответ: Да, действительно мы используем схему защиты где варисторы включены только между фазным и нулевым проводами фильтра. Объясним почему. Любые помехи (импульсные или высокочастотные) возникают именно в цепи «фаза-ноль» т.к. именно эта цепь и является токоведущей и именно по ней осуществляется питание любой техники, поэтому защищать необходимо в первую очередь именно её. При использовании же схемы защиты «варисторный треугольник» увеличивается количество варисторов включенных в схему (за счёт варисторов включенных между фазой и защитным заземлением, а также нулем и защитным заземлением) и, соответственно мощность схемы. Но известно, что не всегда используются розетки «европейского» стандарта ( с контактами защитного заземления), и нет уверенности, что защитное заземление к ним подведено и исправно.

Давайте рассмотрим ситуацию когда сетевой фильтр оборудованный вышеописанной схемой работает в сети питания, где защитное заземление неисправно или отсутствует.
Рассмотрим следующую ситуацию: Вы одновременно коснулись корпуса системного блока и, скажем, батареи центрального отопления, и собой замкнули цепь «земля-варистор-фаза». Хорошо если в этот момент в сети питания нет импульса повышенного напряжения и варистор закрыт, т.е. ток через него не протекает. А если в этот момент в сети питания произошёл импульсный всплеск напряжения, то при определённых условиях на корпусе системного блока может появиться потенциал, который через вас пойдёт в землю. А это, как вы понимаете, опасно. 
Именно поэтому мы построили схему защиты в наших фильтрах только между фазным и нулевым проводами, а мощность защиты увеличили за счёт установки варисторов повышеной мощности." (http://www.most2000.ru/faq.html)

И это значит, что заземление для этих фильтров не важно?
Только не понял, для всех или нет, вроде для всех.
Что-то я совсем запутался!

----------


## pig

В длину - от 36 до 40 сантиметров. Цена... у нас такой модели нет, ERG стоит около 600р, RG 350р. Стало быть, EHV где-то от 800 до 1000. Но ближе к центру может быть и дешевле.

----------


## Палыч

Ох и лукавые же эти mostовые изготовители! Они в этом логическом рассуждении умолчали о том, что третий варистор, который между фазой и нулём, откроется и через него скачёк напряжения на фазе сольётся на ноль. 

И потом, на корпусе любого компьютера с нормальным блоком питания присутствует потенциал относительно земли (и нуля) 110 вольт. Правда, не напрямую, а через керамический конденсатор. Поэтому если взяться рукой за корпус и заземлённую железяку, то почувствуешь чёткое пощипывание.  Проектировщики и производители компьютерных БП подразумевают, что компьютер обязательно будет заземлён. И что этот потенциал 110 вольт будет обязательно сливаться на землю. "Технологическая утечка" это называется. По величине там мизер, несколько миллиампер. 
Поэтому, если в розетке есть нормальная земля, то сколько угодно берись за корпус и батарею -- ничего не будет. А если земли нет, то не надо никогда одновременно хвататься за корпус и батарею. Хотя бы вот из-за того самого тока технологической утечки.

Лично я думаю, что Mostовые инжинеры и маркетологи рассуждали просто: для конкуретноспособности неплохо бы  снизить цену, а для этого желательно снизить себестоимость, а её можно снизить за счёт отказа от двух варисторов -- всё равно почти нигде земли нет. 

scraches, тебе надо определиться:
 или ты всерьёз занимаешься защитой своего оборудования и тогда нужно делать нормальное заземление,
или ты сознательно идёшь на некоторый риск и тогда в случае чего все претензии только к себе.

Чудес на свете не  бывает. Законы физики никто не отменял. Заземление необходимо для электроаппаратуры. И буржуины не дураки, они денежку считать умеют. И прекрасно понимают, что лучше всё-таки потратиться на заземление и трёхпроводную проводку и розетки. В итоге всё равно дешевле, надёжней и безопасней.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## scraches

То есть это обычный "лохотрон", и работают они также как и все?
Я решил, провожу проводку.
Палыч, у меня  последние вопросы, не совсем по теме, но может ответишь на них:
после всего вышесказанного и прочитанного решил провести отдельный провод от щитка с тремя жилами (я провожу не для компа и бытовой техники, а для аквариумов и прочего оборудования к ним). Но вопрос, а какой провод нужен (какое сечение или как там у них?)? Для того, чтобы выбрать может нагрузку на него надо посчитать (в ватах)? Или как? И еще вопросик, нельзя провести только землю к розетке (одножильный)? и еще вопрос, не знаешь какую мощность можно максимально втыкать в одну розетку?

Кстати решил купить 2 сетевых фильтра SVEN Platinum Pro (2, потому что минимум нужно 12 розеток!)? Как не совсем худой выбор (на него повлияло то, что очень удобно, когда есть выключатель на каждую розетку, а, кроме как у них, я этого ни у кого не нашел!)?
Или все-таки остановиться на Most EHV? Как думаешь?

Извини за надоедливость, хочется все узнать и не промахнуться!
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Палыч

По поводу сечения проводов. А также -- розеток.
Яндекс нормально работает. Неужели так трудно набрать в Яндексе простенький поисковый запрос "сечение провода"? Вот пожалуста http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EE%E2%EE%E4%E0
ссылок -- море! И все правильные.

Советские розетки были рассчитаны на 6 ампер максимального тока. Европейские, если мне не изменяет память, на 10 ампер.

Мощность Р (в ваттах), сила тока I (в амперах) и напряжение U (в вольтах) связаны простейшей формулой P=I*U
При постоянной величине напряжения 220 вольт всегда можно пересчитать,какой ток будет в проводе при известной потребляемой мощности. И наоборот -- зная силу тока, можно подсчитать потребляемую мощность.
Вообще-то это школьный курс физики. Такие вещи надо знать.

----------


## scraches

Ты прав, немного ступил!
Получилось:
Р=386,5 Вт=0,3865 кВт
U=220 В
Следовательно,
I=P\U
I=1.8 А
Следовательно,
сечение = 0.5 мм\2 или нет?
Такого маленького даже в таблице нет!
А запас нужен в сечении или нет (длина провода где-то 15-18 м)?

----------


## Палыч

А у меня получилось приблизительно 0,2 мм^2   :Smiley: 

Ну... в общем машиностроении принято "золотое правило 0,7".
То есть любой элемент конструкции должен испытывать нагрузку в 0,7 от максимальной, которую он может выдержать. Таким образом обеспечивают надёжность и долговечность.
В радиоэлектронике придерживаются этого же правила.
Допустим, суммарный ток от потребителей, подключенный к проводу будет 10 ампер. Тогда подбирать сечение провода надо, исходя из максимального тока 14 ампер.
Между прочим, мощные транзисторы так и подбирают.
(Добавлю в скобках, что в ракетно-космической технике используют коэффициент 0,5. Ну, понятное дело -- Космос, должно быть всё супернадёжно)

Но в твоём конкретном случае ток получается совсем небольшой. Я думаю будет ненакладно и нетрудно проложить кабель гораздо большего сечения, который выдержит токи и в несколько раз большие.

Таким образом, сечение провода отступает как бы на второй план и можно обратить внимание на другие характеристики провода. Материал провода -- медь или аллюминий (медь лучше). Изоляция провода -- одинарная или двойная ( двойная безопасней). Многожильные провода в кабеле или монолитные (многожильные бывает удобнее проложить и они выдерживают многократные изгибы по малому радиусу).

В конце-концов более толстый провод механически прочнее тонкого,что может положительно сказаться при монтаже и эксплуатации.

15-18 метров при таком токе и заведомо большем, чем требуется сечении провода -- ерунда. Мизерная длина, ни на что не влияет, не заморачивайся

----------

